# ehMac.ca 1,000,000th Post Contest! - Win a 32GB iPod Touch and Apple TV!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMac.ca is fast approaching a major milestone, our 1,000,000th post in our forums! To celebrate this landmark in our history, we're doing a couple of fun things! One of them includes winning a 32GB iPod Touch and Apple TV combo prize pack!

To win this prize, all you have to do is be the ehMacian to post the 1,000,000th post in our forums! 










At the bottom of our *forum home page*, you'll see the current number of posts on ehMac.ca. (As of writing this sentence, currently 996,618 posts) When our post count reaches 1,000,000, the ehMac.ca member who posted the 1,000,000th post will win the awesome prize pack!

(The actual 1,000,000th poster will be determined by our vBulletin tech who will be able to determine the exact 1,000,000 poster)

No purchase is necessary, you just need to post the exact 1,000,000th post! A warning to new ehMacians... our forum system automatically moderates the first 5 posts of any new member, so you want to get your account in good standing past 5 posts before we get close to the 1,000,000th mark!

The other way we are celebrating our 1,000,000th post milestone, is with *The Official ehMillion Commemorative & Nostalgia Thread*! Check it out for more details!

When will we hit 1,000,000? Who will be the 1,000,000th poster? What kinds of posts will get posted in the ehMillion Commemorative Thread? You'll have to keep checking back to find out!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

My money is on Dr.G.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> My money is on Dr.G.


I just LOL'd so hard, my dog started barking upstairs.  The odds say, it would be a wise bet! It would go to a deserving winner!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

3372 posts to go...

Should be interesting


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

steviewhy said:


> Perhaps that data should remain hidden until after the millionth post


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

john clay said:


> where's the fun in that?


+1


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

great prize pack!

hope a spammer doesn't end up winning


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> great prize pack!
> 
> hope a spammer doesn't end up winning


Somehow, I think tomorrow the prize pack will be even cooler. 

Spammer... I might have to go *here* to order it.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

An excellent prize package, Mr. Mayor. I hope the winner is someone who just happens to post at the right time, as opposed to someone firing out single word posts as the big number approaches.


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

A very nice prize for a major achievement.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

LOL. I just pictured everyone stopping once it reached a couple of posts prior to the landmark… poised and waiting for the right moment to post. :lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sonal said:


> My money is on Dr.G.


To have made a million posts, or BE the millionth post?


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, talk about amazing prize! Great stuff!  I can't wait to see who wins! Thanks for the awesome prizes, Mr. Mayor!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

sonal said:


> my money is on dr.g.


+1


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Personally, I hope it is someone who posts an average amount and needs the prize.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Kazak said:


> An excellent prize package, Mr. Mayor. I hope the winner is someone who just happens to post at the right time, as opposed to someone firing out single word posts as the big number approaches.


What.

A.

Great.

Idea!




But I hereby promise that, should I be the lucky winner, I will donate the prize to the Mayor to raffle off for his MoVember campaign.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well with my big mouth of late maybe I gotta chance.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> LOL. I just pictured everyone stopping once it reached a couple of posts prior to the landmark… poised and waiting for the right moment to post. :lmao:


You and everyone else.... thus overloading the server. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Personally, I hope it is someone who posts an average amount and needs the prize.


I agree. Should I win, I shall donate it back to the #1,000,001 poster. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I agree. Should I win, I shall donate it back to the #1,000,001 poster. Paix, mes amis.


I'm kind'a hearing "if nominated I shall not run, if elected I..."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> I'm kind'a hearing "if nominated I shall not run, if elected I..."


Actually, William Tecumseh Sherman said "If nominated, I will not accept; if drafted, I will not run; if elected, I will not serve.” Still, I agree that it should go to just an average ehMacLander who does not have all the Mac toys and could actually use this sort of gift. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sonal said:


> My money is on Dr.G.


Mine too! 


Kazak said:


> An excellent prize package, Mr. Mayor. I hope the winner is someone who just happens to post at the right time, as opposed to someone firing out single word posts as the big number approaches.


Agreed!


i-rui said:


> great prize pack!
> 
> hope a spammer doesn't end up winning


Yep! Awesome Prize pack! WOOT!


ehMax said:


> Somehow, I think tomorrow the prize pack will be even cooler.
> 
> Spammer... I might have to go *here* to order it.


WOOT! WOOT!


MannyP Design said:


> To have made a million posts, or BE the millionth post?


Yes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Wow!! This prize pack is a heck of a lot better than the ehMac commemorative prize I suggested!! Thanks for *not* taking my suggestion Mr. Mayor.

Good luck to everyone, regardless of how many posts they have made or how long they have been a member.  It's on.... oh yeah...


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

let me take this moment to thank the Mayor for all the hard work he has done over the years to make this forum such a great place to visit, learn, show off, and have lots of fun.

And congrats to the winner.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Trevor Robertson said:


> let me take this moment to thank the Mayor for all the hard work he has done over the years to make this forum such a great place to visit, learn, show off, and have lots of fun.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

+1

Yay ehMax!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

SINC said:


> Personally, I hope it is someone who posts an average amount and needs the prize.


For the record, I have neither a 32GB Touch nor an Apple TV. Does that constitute need?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> +1
> 
> Yay ehMax!


I second the nomination for ehMacLander of the Year.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Kazak said:


> For the record, I have neither a 32GB Touch nor an Apple TV. Does that constitute need?


In retrospect I probably should have used the phrase "can use" the prize, although someone would probably jump on that and infer I meant that some here "can't use" the prize due to inability or mental capability. You just can't please everyone, you know.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

SINC said:


> In retrospect I probably should have used the phrase "can use" the prize, although someone would probably jump on that and infer I meant that some here "can't use" the prize due to inability or mental capability. You just can't please everyone, you know.


I know. I took your meaning the first time. FWIW, I don't need and can't use a new Apple TV anyway, as I still have a CRT TV. Might be a good incentive to join the 21st Century, though.

Good luck to everyone, since I'm not planning to win.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> I agree. Should I win, I shall donate it back to the #1,000,001 poster. Paix, mes amis.


So now the race will be to make sure that one is the 1,000,001st poster and not the 1,000,000th, because everyone knows Dr.G will be the millionth poster 

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It'll probably be a spammer with a brand new account who has the millionth post filled with non sequitor babble.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

MannyP Design said:


> It'll probably be a spammer with a brand new account who has the millionth post filled with non sequitor babble.


This is the place to go for all your non sequitur babbling needs.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> This is the place to go for all your non sequitur babbling needs.


I disagree... This is the place to go or all your non sequitur babbling needs. Can't Think Of Anything To Post?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

screature said:


> I disagree... This is the place to go or all your non sequitur babbling needs. Can't Think Of Anything To Post?


Point taken. It's nice that the reader has choice between random non sequiturs (Can't Think...) and deliberate non sequiturs (Test).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

3000 more posts to go.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I sure know Id LOVE to win but unfortunately, I dont even seem to win free tickets when I buy Lottery tickets!!! :-(

Some people are lucky with these things.
Anyone remember the 649 winner 2 years ago?

This woman bought a ticket.
Later that night while sleeping she had a dream that her number was going to win.
She went back the next day and purchased a second ticket, using the same number of her first ticket?

Now who does that kind of thing?? LOL

Well as it turned out, her number DID win and there were 3 winning tickets, 2 of course were hers.
If i recall correctly, t he price was $24 million so she won 2/3 of it and someone else won 1/3 and was $8 million dollars richer that day!

I dont think I even won a free ticket on that one LOL :-( :-(
So as much as I would love to win this prize, I am not lucky with such things, unfortunately but that said, GOOD LUCK to whoever does win this awesome prize!!  


I wonder if anyone has figured out what day, roughly the required post will take place???


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

what's the average num of posts/day?


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

hmmmm.. so did I win yet??


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MacUnited said:


> hmmmm.. so did I win yet??


I don't think so…

How about now?


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> hmmmm.. so did I win yet??




Personally I think ya all better not waste your time as I plan on winning it!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> what's the average num of posts/day?


Looks like it's about 3,000.

So I'm thinking someone will take the prize on Wednesday.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Sonal said:


> Looks like it's about 3,000.
> 
> So I'm thinking someone will take the prize on Wednesday.




LOL....surrrrrrrrrrre

you are just saying that so no one visits till Wednesday, all the while its likely Tuesday and you plan on posting all day long


Good one! 



j/k


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

3,000 posts a day?

Isn't that a bit high?
I would have guessed several dozen......or a couple hundred at most but 3,000?
Are you sure???


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SD-B said:


> 3,000 posts a day?
> 
> Isn't that a bit high?
> I would have guessed several dozen......or a couple hundred at most but 3,000?
> Are you sure???


No.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> LOL. I just pictured everyone stopping once it reached a couple of posts prior to the landmark… poised and waiting for the right moment to post. :lmao:


Yeah, perhaps we'll break our attendance record of the most users ever online at 857 on Oct 19th, 2010 at 10:29 PM.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

*Update to the milestone million post thread*

The total posts was 996,618 when this thread was started on Nov. 15th late that evening, currently we are sitting at 997,126, there have been have been a total of 508 posts in that time. At that rate it will take about 5 more days.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting, I wonder just how long ago it was that we actually reached the millionth post?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm doing some housekeeping on some forums. There was one forum that was used internally for testing and internal communication with the tech admins I work with. It had internal tech communication going way back to several different techs I've worked with. The forum was not visible to the public, so I removed it thinking that was not a part of the public post count. Apparently that was. 

All I can say is oops.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

So the millionth post will bring some nice prizes to the winner, but it won't actually be the millionth post, just the millionth surviving post.

I don't suspect foul play.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Kazak said:


> So the millionth post will bring some nice prizes to the winner, but it won't actually be the millionth post, just the millionth surviving post.
> 
> I don't suspect foul play.


It's not like I'm trying to delay giving out the prize.   I've VERY EXCITED to reach 1,000,000 posts and award the prizes!! I'm sorry about the anomaly there. 

You're right, it really is the millionth surviving post. I really want the posts to be real, public posts. Every day the ehMac system filters out several dozen spam message for moderation which than manually get zapped, so there is some fluctuation there. 

If on the day we reach 1,000,000 posts the post just happened to be spam, I will pick the next real, non-spam post. 

Just looked at some interesting statistics on posting stats for ehMac (See attached). That should give us a better idea of when we'll hit 1,000,000.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Mmm, data. Too bad they don't use seven colours--then you could eyeball the busiest days of the week more easily.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Kazak said:


> Mmm, data. Too bad they don't use seven colours--then you could eyeball the busiest days of the week more easily.


There's a definite trend in Google Analytics that I can see. Least busiest day is Saturday, by far. Second least busiest day is Sunday. Monday is for sure the busiest day.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks. I had noticed that weekends were fairly quiet (holidays, too), but I didn't know about Mondays.


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

ehMax said:


> There's a definite trend in Google Analytics that I can see. Least busiest day is Saturday, by far. Second least busiest day is Sunday. Monday is for sure the busiest day.


This is interesting data!! I am a moderator on a Toronto golf forum and have noticed very similar trends. Weekends are slower and Mondays are definitely the busiest, looks like a lot of people spend time on Mondays posting while at work.:yikes:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> Interesting, I wonder just how long ago it was that we actually reached the millionth post?


Apparently we've yet to reach it according this (at the bottom of the forum page):


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> Apparently we've yet to reach it according this (at the bottom of the forum page):


I guess I should have used a much bigger smilie.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jesus, SINC, I got it. Just adding to the convo' mmmmkay?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

ehMax said:


> It's not like I'm trying to delay giving out the prize.   I've VERY EXCITED to reach 1,000,000 posts and award the prizes!! I'm sorry about the anomaly there.


Truthfully, we've passed the million post a long time ago. Let's not forget the various ehMac "resets" (moving servers). At one time I broke a 1000 posts then after a reset I was around 700. Proportionally, Dr.G. alone, must have lost 3000 posts.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If I win, someone can have the AppleTV.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

dona83 said:


> If I win, someone can have the AppleTV.


Dibbs!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Greywolf said:


> This is interesting data!! I am a moderator on a Toronto golf forum and have noticed very similar trends. Weekends are slower and Mondays are definitely the busiest, looks like a lot of people spend time on Mondays posting while at work.:yikes:


Shhhhhh. 

I may have conditions to who gets the AppleTV... it is Movember!


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Movemember it is as i am letting mine grow. but i'll gladly take the Apple TV. Ipod touch ain't big enough for my collection of over 60 gig worth music. SO anyone can have the Ipod. i'll take the Apple TV.

Cheers :clap:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Well that's mighty kind of you but what if i won both???????  beejacon


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

SD-B said:


> Well that's mighty kind of you but what if i won both???????  beejacon


i am sure we can talk about this? sit down and have a coffee or beer.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I would be prone to give away both of them to whomever is willing to donate the most to whatever pet charity I decide on.


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

Just over 3000 more to reach the milestone!


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Fantastic contest Mr Mayor, thanks! Here's another idea, how about three smaller prizes for the three lead up milestones, of the 997000, 998000, and 999000 posts?

It really seems like a good idea since I think I just made post number 997000 in another thread.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

bhil said:


> Fantastic contest Mr Mayor, thanks! Here's another idea, how about three smaller prizes for the three lead up milestones, of the 997000, 998000, and 999000 posts?
> 
> It really seems like a good idea since I think I just made post number 997000 in another thread.


Sure! You donate the prize, and I'll award it to you!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL
We arent there yet?

Has anyone figured out how many more days until the right post should win?


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> I think I would be prone to give away both of them to whomever is willing to donate the most to whatever pet charity I decide on.






Didnt I see something, somewhere, about a charity for prostate cancer?
Or am I dreaming?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Won't be long now until we reach the 1,000,000th _surviving_ post, but I made a discovery that may be of interest to you purists who are interested in the _actual _1,000,000th post. 

It turns out that if you put the cursor over the permalink in the top right corner of a post, the overall number of the post appears in the Safari status bar (bottom left). In the example below, a post from tonight shows up as the 1,032,308th post.






​
I checked to make sure these numbers increase consecutively, which they do. Then it was just a matter of finding a post numbered 1,000,000. As luck would have it, I found it in the same thread I was using to check, and here it is (drum roll, please):






​
So it seems the 1,000,000th ehMac post came from SINC back on August 14. Given that SINC is the 2nd busiest poster here (4% of all posts), we can't be too surprised.

Now on with the contest!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Fascinating Kazak. 

Still, most of those zapped posts have been spam, so when we get to the 1,000,000th surviving post, it will be a closer reflection to the actual ehMillion post.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Fascinating Kazak.
> 
> Still, most of those zapped posts have been spam, so when we get to the 1,000,000th surviving post, it will be a closer reflection to the actual ehMillion post.


Sound thinking here. Would hate to see the goodies go to a spammer.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I suppose this means I can't win twice?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

It's okay, SINC, most of us can't win once.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrat!!!
Aha, I just want win once


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

let see, who can be the million from here on. 
-1


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

AquaAngel said:


> let see, who can be the million from here on.
> -1


i forgot. lol:lmao:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Abby said:


> Congrat!!!
> Aha, I just want win once



Me 2............I cant even win free tickets on Lotterys :-(


----------



## camerio1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations to ehmac and nice work guys on the forum !
I hope it keeps on and on for many more contest.

camerio1


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

camerio1 said:


> Congratulations to ehmac and nice work guys on the forum !
> I hope it keeps on and on for many more contest.
> 
> camerio1



Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Someone posted last night how under permalink you can see the post number on Safari........(_who actually prefers Safari to Firebox_?)......in any event, I do happen to prefer Fire Fox, although I am not sure why this might be...........but I am assuming from my desktop screenshot, that the same can be done on FF???!!!


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

SD-B: Weird. I don't seem to have that last bit in my Safari window. 
I have a clear bit instead.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm. 
I tried Firefox and it works there.
You apparently got it the wrong way around.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

SD-B said:


> Someone posted last night how under permalink you can see the post number on Safari........(_who actually prefers Safari to Firebox_?)......in any event, I do happen to prefer Fire Fox, although I am not sure why this might be...........but I am assuming from my desktop screenshot, that the same can be done on FF???!!!


I'm happy with Safari, so I didn't check other browsers. I expect any browser with a status bar that's active will show similar information.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

friend said:


> SD-B: Weird. I don't seem to have that last bit in my Safari window.
> I have a clear bit instead.



Apparently you do.
Look back a couple of posts and you will see someone else posted it with a Safari window.


----------



## camerio1 (Aug 15, 2007)

A few years ago I adopted Firefox and I loved it so much that I never was able to return to Safari.
Hourrah for ehMac and Canada's Mac community and 
Hourrah for Firefox !
Nice day everyone. 

camerio1


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Having discovered the permalink method of numbering posts, I realized it could be used to chart the growth of ehMac. I tracked down posts that were close to each multiple of 100,000 (since I was only looking for the date, I didn't need to find each exact post), and had Numbers calculate the number of days between each. I predicted the day counts would decrease, meaning this place was getting busier, but I found instead that the rate of posting has been very stable. Here are the numbers, followed by some explanations:






​
Notes: 

a - The earliest post I could find was #4, from July 1, 2001. ehMac is older than that, though, so there must have been a reset.

b - There were no posts between Dec. 30, 2004, and Jan. 10, 2005. I don't remember why, but I think the mayor was implementing some significant updates. Before this break, posts were numbered separately in each forum; after the break, the present numbering system was in place. So post #100,000 was in a forum that seems to have been numbered starting from 70,000. The actual 100,000th post must have occurred long before that.

If you're wondering, I did this to satisfy my own curiosity. Working with data is something I enjoy (as long as it's my choice). I hope it's of interest to some of you, too.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Interesting Kazak, thanks. I also would have bet (and lost) that the number of days between milestone posts would have been on a material decline. Hmmmm.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

does anyone have any idea roughly how many days from now we will hit this milestone?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

With only 876 posts to go when I just now checked, it won't be long.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

My guess would be Wednesday, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Interested data Kazak! :clap:

I don't like collecting data, but I LOVE looking at prepared data. 

Only 795 posts to go. I predict today will be the day.


----------



## camerio1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope it is today. 
Have a good cyber shopping day and good luck to everyone 
for this contest.

camerio


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

It propably is today! I hate it when I have to go meet clients and focus on timing this milestone! Hehe


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> It propably is today! I hate it when I have to go meet clients and focus on timing this milestone! Hehe




oh dear, that means we all have to spam today? LOL


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> It propably is today! I hate it when I have to go meet clients and focus on timing this milestone! Hehe





If you are going to be too busy to post and i have to post for you and by doing so i win..........i will be really nice and let you gaze at my winnings.......





j/k
i cant win free lotto tickets
i could spam like crazy today
but someone else will win LOL

that was soooo childish of me


----------



## camerio1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*IS this a post or just*

I am not sure how this is working, when I reply to this post, is this consider a post or do I have to start a new thread ... 
I meant to be consider as a participation to the contest that I would like to win ... because I never won anything, not quite true ... I won an inox apple coffee cup once in Montreal, I was attending a conference on Final cut studio and apple software related to video prod organized fy a very nice group call Final Cut Montreal. 
But this is the only time I ever won something.
By the way I upgraded my public profile, so ....

camerio


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I wouldn't call it spam, just incoherent ramblings until you reach the target, hopefully before 1 pm or after 3 pm hehe


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

camerio1 said:


> I am not sure how this is working, when I reply to this post, is this consider a post or do I have to start a new thread ...
> I meant to be consider as a participation to the contest that I would like to win ... because I never won anything, not quite true ... I won an inox apple coffee cup once in Montreal, I was attending a conference on Final cut studio and apple software related to video prod organized fy a very nice group call Final Cut Montreal.
> But this is the only time I ever won something.
> By the way I upgraded my public profile, so ....
> ...


A post can be either in reply to this or any other thread, or you can start a new thread.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

PS... 697 more posts to go!!!! Er... With this post I mean 696 more posts to go. 

I'm getting *REALLY* excited to reach this milestone!!!!!!  :heybaby: :yikes: :clap:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

that is considered a post..........but u will need more than one to win as that didnt come in at that right number ;-)


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ehMax said:


> PS... 697 more posts to go!!!! Er... With this post I mean 696 more posts to go.
> 
> I'm getting *REALLY* excited to reach this milestone!!!!!!  :heybaby: :yikes: :clap:





 :clap:


maybe u will win?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> PS... 697 more posts to go!!!! Er... With this post I mean 696 more posts to go.
> 
> I'm getting *REALLY* excited to reach this milestone!!!!!!  :heybaby: :yikes: :clap:


I could care less about the milestone I just want the iPod touch and iTV...

Just kiddin'... it's very exciting... I think a westerner has a better chance of winning now the way things are shaping up as they are three hours behind the east so unless some easterners are up very late they stand a better chance. That being said if the billionth post isn't made this evening then an easterner stands a better chance as we get up first.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

screature said:


> I could care less about the milestone I just want the iPod touch and iTV...
> 
> Just kiddin'... it's very exciting... I think a westerner has a better chance of winning now the way things are shaping up as they are three hours behind the east so unless some easterners are up very late they stand a better chance. That being said if the billionth post isn't made this evening then an easterner stands a better chance as we get up first.



well that depends on how early you go to bed at night


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SD-B said:


> well that depends on how early you go to bed at night


Yep that's why I said "so unless some easterners are up very late".... But I know what you mean, some westerners could be the type to go to bed at 9pm, but I know there are a few late night owls from the west around here so that is probably what is motivating my thinking.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Are the use of BOTs allowed? 

With that joke (and hopefully this wasn't discussed) what if a BOT got the 1,000,000th thread. I know the mods will check the validity of the author but that would be kinda funny.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

screature said:


> I could care less about the milestone I just want the iPod touch and iTV...


For shame! 

AppleTV, not iTV


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL

I'm a chick
well not such a young chick any more but a chick still nevertheless and I am getting a kick out of all you guys sitting down and figuring out how many posts we have left, what hour of the day it will most likely go through, and so on......

Like most woman of my age, we did not do well in mathematics......and tend to have a mental block where any subject relating to figures is concerned..........my eyes and brain glaze over with any mathematical equation......


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow thats a lot of posts. Id wager a guess that Lars and macDoc are responsible for half of em.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

darkscot said:


> For shame!
> 
> AppleTV, not iTV


Too true my bad... but it should be iTV...  (I know for legal reasons. blah blah blah it can't be. )


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

andreww said:


> Wow thats a lot of posts. Id wager a guess that Lars and macDoc are responsible for half of em.


Dr.G. and SINC are statistically more likely.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*ehMac.ca Post Hall of Fame.*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I wonder how many the Shang, How's the Weather, Two Word Game, Test and other similar threads have contributed? 

I wonder if the winner will be a long time member, or an ehMac newbie?

I wonder if the winner will be today?

These are all exciting questions I have. 

All I know is, I'm getting an exciting *ehMac YouTube Channel* video celebration all ready.  I'm so excited, I feel like dancing!!!! 

Our first YouTube video has over 1000 views and we have 18 people subscribed to the Channel. If you haven't done so yet, please visit our *ehMac YouTube Channel* and subscribe!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

ehMax said:


> *ehMac.ca Post Hall of Fame.*


Wow! A lot of familiar names on there! God bless MacNutt, gone almost 5 years and still in the top 10. I'm just proud to be in the top 100!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

ehMax said:


> I wonder if the winner will be today?


Should be before 8:00 if my calculations are correct.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It'll be interesting to see who gets the prize.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Would love it if I won. I can't say I'm the most seasoned, but I've definitely been around for awhile.  The iPod touch would likely go to my brother, who can't justify a smartphone but also wants more than his second-gen iPod.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

andreww said:


> Should be before 8:00 if my calculations are correct.


Nice try, we all know the winner will be announced at 7:59.   beejacon


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

damn I'll be in rehearsals tonight til 9. Can you guys slow down on the posting for a bit?

edit: iphone! he he.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

groovetube said:


> damn I'll be in rehearsals tonight til 9. Can you guys slow down on the posting for a bit?
> 
> edit: iphone! he he.


hehe, one more out of the hunt


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

andreww said:


> hehe, one more out of the hunt




hehehehe, i was thinking the exact same thing


sheesh, after all, whats more important?
Posting or Rehearsals???


:lmao:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Uh oh..........he has an iPhone..........damn, foiled again :-(


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'd like to go to bed on-time tonight, so could everyone get posting please.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Maybe it won't be tonight? 500 posts left to go... that's a fair bit of posts left. 
Maybe as people get home from work, amount of posts will go up.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Maybe it won't be tonight? 500 posts left to go... that's a fair bit of posts left.
> Maybe as people get home from work, amount of posts will go up.



Oh Noooooooooooooo dont say that...........i sleep in late and this will make me have to wake up earlier than i prefer.


C'Mon spammers................you arent doing a very good job today spamming :yawn:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, starting posting please, people!!!!!!
I dont want to have to wake up early and a certain person wishes to go to bed early tonight!!!!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

YOu know what i think?

I think everyone is watching much closer than you realize and they have their little fingers on the posts so they know what number we are at and they are ALL planning on saving their posts for the last 10 needed.

You watch, I bet I am right....LOL.........there will be a mad influx all at one time 


CHEATERS!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

And ehMac's server crashes... and the contest blows up... and everyone has to get a free iPod touch and Apple TV!!!!  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Not


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

PS... When we reach 1,000,000 posts, I'm going to have to get my tech to figure out the exact post and provide a screen shot. He's in the UK. I hope he's awake when it happens.  Winner will be announced as soon as possible. I repeat, as soon *AS POSSIBLE*. 

Somehow, I'm worried this might be a contentious issue on who got the post.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ehMax said:


> PS... When we reach 1,000,000 posts, I'm going to have to get my tech to figure out the exact post and provide a screen shot. He's in the UK. I hope he's awake when it happens.  Winner will be announced as soon as possible. I repeat, as soon *AS POSSIBLE*.
> 
> Somehow, I'm worried this might be a contentious issue on who got the post.



I would like to believe that if it comes to that, people will be generous in spirit and accept the winner, whoever your friend claims it be.........


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

ehMax said:


> And ehMac's server crashes... and the contest blows up... and everyone has to get a free iPod touch and Apple TV!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Eh-prah!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

That said........if its not me...........I might have to arrange that he swims with the fish before the next nightfall.........so techie from england, if you are reading this, remember, your life might be in peril if you do not choose carefully.

Aside from that i do believe people will be generous in spirit though I am not so sure about Andreww.....he might be a bit of a sore loser i predict   



















just kidding...............just doing my bit to spam as much as possible


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah, I have this bad feeling I'll post a really stupid reply and be the 1,000,000th poster only to have something like "Lol " disqualified....

Wait, does this count as spam??


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> Yeah, I have this bad feeling I'll post a really stupid reply and be the 1,000,000th poster only to have something like "Lol " disqualified....
> 
> Wait, does this count as spam??


I was just thinking that same thing.

As I am sure that the Mayor will highlight not only who the winner was but what post it was, and I fear if it is me or not that the post may be something stupid or a rant, or argument etc etc.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Having the 1,000,000th post simply be "LOL" would be quite funny actually. 

I'd LOL.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> Yeah, I have this bad feeling I'll post a really stupid reply and be the 1,000,000th poster only to have something like "Lol " disqualified....
> 
> Wait, does this count as spam??



No. Not even +1 counts as spam.  At least in my books... and actually "+1" would be quite apropos... and very funny IMO...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> no. Not even +1 counts as spam.  at least in my books...


+1


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> No. Not even +1 counts as spam.  At least in my books... and actually "+1" would be quite apropos... and very funny IMO...


Can't wait till we hit 1,000,000! 

screature, you're avatar is featured in the celebration video I made. The Apple logo on the back of the head.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Are we there yet?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I betcha some ehMacians on the West coast are strategizing. They're thinking, "Shhh.... go to sleep east coasters and you Ontario suckers... Go to sleep. The 1,000,000 post will be nice and late into the night."


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

cap10subtext said:


> Yeah, I have this bad feeling I'll post a really stupid reply and be the 1,000,000th poster only to have something like "Lol " disqualified....
> 
> Wait, does this count as spam??


Oh yes if i were u i would b too ashamed to post
Any more either!!!!

NO MORE POSTS FOR YOU!!!!!





Hehehehe. One more out of the game


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Everybody knows East-coasters never sleep.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I betcha some ehMacians on the West coast are strategizing. They're thinking, "Shhh.... go to sleep east coasters and you Ontario suckers... Go to sleep. The 1,000,000 post will be nice and late into the night."


Being one of the few ehMacLanders here in Canada's far east, I shall wake up tomorrow morning to see who gets the trophy of The Million Dollar ehMacLander Poster. Too bad Macnutt was not still with us, since he was a night owl ............. and lived just about as far from St.John's as any other ehMacLander. We should dedicate the One Million Post Award and call it the Gerry Macnutt Poster Award. Just a thought.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> Everybody knows East-coasters never sleep.


Maybe not in NB, Manny, but here in NL, we enjoy our sleep. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ehMax said:


> I betcha some ehMacians on the West coast are strategizing. They're thinking, "Shhh.... go to sleep east coasters and you Ontario suckers... Go to sleep. The 1,000,000 post will be nice and late into the night."


Hehehe. Sorry east coasters but this is one
Gal from Toronto thats up till about 3am
And later if need be. 

In fact i am so pathetic i am walking along 
St Clair West posting this from my iPhone!
I dont think one could b more pathetic than I!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We should have a poll of in which thread the 1,000,000th posting shall be made. My sentimental favorite is The Shangri-la Clubhouse, but I think that it shall be made in either The Weather thread or the Great TV show lines thread. We shall see.

Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

3 AM is when the kitchen party starts warming up.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> 3 AM is when the kitchen party starts warming up.


Wow, guests are just starting to arrive at 3AM for a typical NL kitchen party. Of course, they last from about 3AM on Friday morning, until about 5AM on Monday morning.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

I suspect it will be late night, the 1 000 000 post.  Where people will start lurking to their computers, while others are in bed. And start posting away!  How many of you think the 1 000 000 post will be from the thread called "test"?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Mac_100x said:


> I suspect it will be late night, the 1 000 000 post.  Where people will start lurking to their computers, while others are in bed. And start posting away!  How many of you think the 1 000 000 post will be from the thread called "test"?


Don't care which thread it comes from... just that it comes sometime before 12 AM EST. 
Really didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Posts: 999,645... 355 left to go and counting....


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Don't care which thread it comes from... just that it comes sometime before 12 AM EST.
> Really didn't get much sleep last night.



Well far be it for us to keep you up.
If you wish, feel free to PM me your log in and password and I will make sure that I win...I mean....oops, I mean I will make sure to let you know WHO wins!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*SIGH* Uploaded YouTube video. Took about 3 hours to process and load. Gave it a test viewing while still in private mode ready to break it out when we hit 1,000,000 posts. It's about a 6 minute video. Everything great except for the last 30 seconds, the audio went out of sync with the video for some reason.  Think it's iMovie 11's fault. tptptptp

Tried to tweak it a little and extracted audio from the video, hopefully that will do it. Re-uploading now which will probably take about 3 hours again. 

Yay!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Posts: 999,667, 333 to go and counting... cripes at this rate unless things speed up you have a long night ahead of you ehMax.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> Posts: 999,667, 333 to go and counting... cripes at this rate unless things speed up you have a long night ahead of you ehMax.


Get posting!!!!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Hey ehMax what happens if YOU are the one millionth post...?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> Hey ehMax what happens if YOU are the one millionth post...?


When we get about 50 posts away, I'll sit back and observe.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SD-B said:


> Well far be it for us to keep you up.
> If you wish, feel free to PM me your log in and password and I will make sure that I win...I mean....oops, I mean I will make sure to let you know WHO wins!!!!


Hey SD-B, those your gams... I'm a leg man and all I can say is... Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Hey ehMax what happens if YOU are the one millionth post...?


He will be sitting pretty in all his glory, Screature. We shall see.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ur whip
my come f**k me stilletos

that will motivate the boys
am sure of it


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SD-B said:


> ur whip
> my come f**k me stilletos
> 
> that will motivate the boys
> am sure of it


You betcha... :love2:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

screature said:


> Hey SD-B, those your gams... I'm a leg man and all I can say is... Wow!!!



And you should see what i can do with those stillettos 



edit:


Ooops, you beat me to it.

1 motivated
Ok boys, get posting!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SD-B said:


> Well far be it for us to keep you up.
> If you wish, feel free to PM me your log in and password and I will make sure that I win...I mean....oops, I mean I will make sure to let you know WHO wins!!!!


Wow, that's nice of you, sure. My password is: fuzzypic.... Hey wait a second there... I know what you're up to there missy!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Wow, that's nice of you, sure. My password is: fuzzypic.... Hey wait a second there... I know what you're up to there missy!





/sighs....foiled again! :-(


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

It just so happens that I'm in front of the computer at the right time. Between this and the Toronto Fringe lottery going on, I'm not going to get anything done!


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

I need a iPhone. 
That's what I like to win.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehmax said:


> are we there yet?


no!!!!!!!!


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope.
Approx 300 posts left.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

So how close are we know.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

296 posts left.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sounds like "99 bottles of beer on the wall ..........."


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Playing Xmas tunes in the background while doing work… killing time.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

screature said:


> Hey ehMax what happens if YOU are the one millionth post...?


OMG! So true!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mac_100x said:


> OMG! So true!


Mr. Mayor is an honorable man. He will sit back and listen to his mustach grow.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Mac_100x said:


> OMG! So true!


He will have to emigrate to PC World's member forum.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

If awarded this prize, I will accept.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hahah! Quite the Party atmosphere around here tonight. What a hoot!


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Macfury said:


> If awarded this prize, I will accept.


:lmao: :clap:


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

KC4 said:


> Hahah! Quite the Party atmosphere around here tonight. What a hoot!


Someone might want the prize I'm sure.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmmm... an iPad would make such a nice Christmas present.  But really I know you are all in it for the prestige of being an Honourable Ehmacian. Right? Right?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

KC4 said:


> View attachment 17281


You could cut it with a chainsaw...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What's all the excitement about anyway?


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if at around near the 999,990 mark, we beat that last lead of 857 members on at once!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4 said:


> View attachment 17281


Yes, KC4, it is tense here in St.John's as well.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

So what happened on October 19th that it still holds the record for most users?


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Macfury said:


> So what happened on October 19th that it still holds the record for most users?


Hmm... Good question... What did really happen?

I'm sure Dr.G would know!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

YouTube - "Anticipation" by Dr. Frank N. Furter


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

October 19.. Canadian Thanks giving??


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

So what's new… did I miss anything?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> He will be sitting pretty in all his glory, Screature. We shall see.


Gorgeous dog, Dr. G


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

What a bunch of Wusses (sp?)


You should all be ashamed at your inferior Spamming abilities, or, in this case, inabilities......... beejacon


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmm

thats weird, people ARE spamming I now see.
I hadnt received a post in over an hour telling me there was a new email in this thread


OOOps
I am glad to see you arent wusses after all


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SD-B said:


> What a bunch of Wusses (sp?)
> 
> 
> You should all be ashamed at your inferior Spamming abilities, or, in this case, inabilities......... beejacon


Nice try. Come back around 3AM and see if you win. beejacon


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Nice try. Come back around 3AM and see if you win. beejacon


At this rate, it's probably more like 2 AM.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Less than 150 posts to go!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mac_100x said:


> Hmm... Good question... What did really happen?
> 
> I'm sure Dr.G would know!


 Naheed Nenshi, the first Muslim in Canada's history is elected mayor of Calgary in Alberta, Canada on this date. It was a real high water mark for a multicultural Canada.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup, this is pathetic. Y'all come back tomorrow morning. I promise not to post until then...


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Still 139 post to go.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

darkscot said:


> Gorgeous dog, Dr. G


Thank you. That is Waldi, who now lives in Toronto.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

friend said:


> Still 139 post to go.


So exciting! I noticed the speed of posts went up, quite fast!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sonal said:


> At this rate, it's probably more like 2 AM.


It's getting closer than you think. If you listen carefully you can hear the faint clacking of keyboards across Canada.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Mac_100x said:


> So exciting! I noticed the speed of posts went up, quite fast!


Giggity! (There, I did my share)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't say anything provocative, or the millionth post could get deleted!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Must be careful


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Or not, your choice.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

true if everyone is bad then I have a better chance of winning!!!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Mac_100x said:


> Hmm... Good question... What did really happen?
> 
> I'm sure Dr.G would know!




I looked it up to see for myself but was unable to guess UNLESS it had something to do with this long thread that seemed to go on forever?

Check out the number of posts and views?

Could this be the mystery?

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse.html


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

It's rampin' up! Quick! Find interesting stuff to talk about!

A Peanut is neither a Pea nor a nut! Discuss...


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmmm me thinks i should post from here PLUS my iphone all at the same time ;-)


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

were in the 999,900's now! OMG the tension...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Don't say anything provocative, or the millionth post could get deleted!


Speaking of which… where's MacSpectrum? beejacon


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

i Hate peanut butter but like peanuts


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Won't help, it's anyone's chance.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

cap10subtext said:


> It's rampin' up! Quick! Find interesting stuff to talk about!
> 
> A Peanut is neither a Pea nor a nut! Discuss...



I do think SEX might have been a much more interesting topic


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's a rush!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

SD-B said:


> Hmmmm me thinks i should post from here PLUS my iphone all at the same time ;-)


Quick! Open more windows!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> Speaking of which… where's MacSpectrum? beejacon


Ah, now there's a sore point.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SD-B said:


> I looked it up to see for myself but was unable to guess UNLESS it had something to do with this long thread that seemed to go on forever?
> 
> Check out the number of posts and views?
> 
> ...


SD-B, The Monster Thread had over 50 pages of postings when it was lost. Gone, but not forgotten. :-(


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

And here comes the shmoz!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

true sinc but look at my post count grow!!


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

This is getting intense! I can't wait to see who wins!

Will we know right away, well, within the hour?

H


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

HIHIHIHIHIHIHIIIIII I am so not gonna win lololol


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

this reminds me of this stupid bidding site, where you pay like 10 cents or something for each bid you make on items and people keep bidding all night, then end up paying just as much as an in store product


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Man, it's like someone hit the gas. LOL


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Spam Spam Spa Spam Spam



Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex



Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Da winner is nigh!


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Tension of toronto o_o


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The post before and after one million will be palindromes.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

The G3 Man said:


> HIHIHIHIHIHIHIIIIII I am so not gonna win lololol


Maybe its just a scam to see how stupid posts can get lol


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Are we there yet?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nope, not yet


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Just over the next hill manny


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

I shall now litter the forum with iGarbage


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Funnily enough, i am not usually at a loss for words but the PRESSURE is TOO much


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Did someone say sex?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Mash the keys! Put your cat on the laptop keyboard! Sooo exciting!


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

My iphone broken i whipped it in suspense...
Cracked the screen


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Meow!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think I saw the Shamwow guy… you'll love my nuts.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

how many more do we need?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The G3 Man! Long live OS 9, eh?


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

But i dont have a lapotop!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

999,954!!!


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

oh wow, were down to less than 50 to go! :O You guys are amazing competition!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think we're done.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^ ^^^


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Is that all?


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Macfury said:


> The G3 Man! Long live OS 9, eh?


YEAHYEAHYEAH

-Posted from a G5 iMac


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

anybody watched the barca Vs Real madrid game?


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

i wanna win!!!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Maybe not. It's moving slowly again.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah, its a trick
he just wants to win LOL


HOW MANY MORE


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

It broken!!!!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh hell, I thought the prize was an iPad. I'm outta here...


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

MannyP Design said:


> I think we're done.


Wait, what?! :O


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

so fix it


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Or its not shipped from China yet.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Or is it moving in reverse?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Anybody watch The Walking Dead yesterday?


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Seee, I told you it was a trick


heheheh not foiled this time


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ships soon.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Chinese food<3


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Holy moley!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

check the tracking #


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I know this isn't the place but...

Manny your site has been down forever! Got a photo sharing account I can check out?

H


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Test!

Might be worth coming back for.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

I cant fix it. It broken.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Snipe!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Mac_100x said:


> Wait, what?! :O


Maybe not. How about now?


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

can anyone tell me/us if we have hit the mark yet?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Mercy!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Food, yes!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

iPaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddd


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

This is my 676th post in ehmac land


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yowza~


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Pow!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Test!
> 
> Might be worth coming back for.


Yes, TEST!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah!


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

YAYAYfljdhgljdsahgljkfdhslkjghdslkghiudshg



fell asleep on keyboard in suspense...


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Ipaaad again?!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Huzzah!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

we must have reached it by now


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

NOW, I think it's done.

Good job everyone!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Mercy!




LOL
if you are gonna spam, you must REALLY spam


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh No who did it?


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

About Now!


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

I HAS PRn;kdjgbijldfshg;kdfjn;gfdsljghldfsjkdgldsf
dgdSgfdsgfdgfdGFDGFDGFDaccording to broken iPhone


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Bueno!


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Best random thread ever!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

so who won?!! :S


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

High fives all around!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

i need proof!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It's all over but the winner folks.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Ohhhh I think I blew it! My wife was distracting me... I'm a bad husband. I just sush'ed her... oh I'm in trouble.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you know that the top row of your keyboard says

qwertyuiop?

ISNT THAT AMAZING??


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

MannyP Design said:


> NOW, I think it's done.
> 
> Good job everyone!





Wheres the Mayor to confirm???


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MacUnited said:


> so who won?!! :S


The Mayor will let us know after he talks to his server dude.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wooo HOOOO!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

who was it?

And congrats ehmac!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

never shush a wife


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Video killed the radiostar

just like intel killed the powerpc


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

MacUnited said:


> so who won?!! :S


+1
:lmao:
:clap:


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never seen so many pages fill up so quickly!

H


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> so who won?!! :S




We were told earlier we likely wont know until morning


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Stop spamming now, you terrible people!


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

prob not me as my last post in the two word game was bad luck


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

wow, that was crazy. hmm, spam posts might be counting towards it still. don't stop posting


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My problem is that I just can't write one liners.

Oh well

Congrats to whomever it is.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Ah man. Did I miss t? I'm still playing.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

SD-B said:


> We were told earlier we likely wont know until morning


Damn


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

WooHoo!!!!!!! Congratulations everyone!!!!!!!!!!

I'll request that the tech look up who was the official 1,000,000th post and share that information as soon as I have it!!

In the meantime:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh9IGdUj6d0


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

cdncableguy said:


> never shush a wife




Spoken like a man who knows the outcome of doing so


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

cap10subtext said:


> Ohhhh I think I blew it! My wife was distracting me... I'm a bad husband. I just sush'ed her... oh I'm in trouble.


:lmao: :clap:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL

I think too many are clicking on that video at once for it keeps stopping on me


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

cdncableguy said:


> never shush a wife


LOL oooooh I know, but it rolled over while she was talking... so she just realized it may have cost her an iPad for Christmas. 

It's all good. 

CONGRATULATIONS MAYOR AND EVERYONE!


----------



## camerio1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice tree ==== Merry Christmas everyone

camerio




ehMax said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!! Congratulations everyone!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll request that the tech look up who was the official 1,000,000th post and share that information as soon as I have it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## camerio1 (Aug 15, 2007)

See you all for the 2nd million post...


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

friend said:


> :lmao: :clap:




Between whips, spanked bottoms and stilettos, I am getting a tad worried about you boys.


Oh, does this mean I can stop posting pointless posts now? :lmao:


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW
Now this is funny.....


A page or so back I posted some silly little comment about no one posting any more and how I had not received any emails in my inbox about new posts.
So I made some remark about it but upon refreshing the page I did see several new posts


In any event, my inbox JUST got hit by 52 emails all at once


Sooooo IT would appear to me that everyone waited, until the last few seconds, or minute, etc and THEN POSTED


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

SD-B said:


> WOW
> Now this is funny.....
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great video Mr. Mayor! :clap:

BTW, yer dancing leaves just a bit to be desired.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

It was funny, we were at about 50 posts left. My wife and kids were all around me on other Macs and watching TV. I was asking if they could go upstairs for a bit, cause I had to concentrate on monitoring things and that the 1,000,000th post could be coming in the next 10 minutes or so. 

I clicked refresh, and we were at 1,000,038 a few seconds later. It's going to be a photo finish!!!

I sent a request to my tech to get the answer. He's in the UK, so not sure if he can check right away. 

AS SOON AS HE SENDS ME THE DETAILS, I WILL POST THE WINNER!!!!

There may be a bit of suspense, as it's 2:12 AM there, and he may be asleep.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, my work here is done.

Now, for another beer!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ehMax said:


> There may be a bit of suspense, as it's 2:12 AM there, and he may be asleep.


How dare he sleep. That's how you lose empires, you know.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

ehMax said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!! Congratulations everyone!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll request that the tech look up who was the official 1,000,000th post and share that information as soon as I have it!!
> 
> ...


Holy! That's some living room you have there!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Well, my work here is done.
> 
> Now, for another beer!


Now there is a post I can relate too! 

Mind if I join ya?


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice Xmas Tree.
I like the Star David Touch........

Like the guitar.
Reminds me of someone I spoke to last night who found a $2,000 Gibson outside the Cameron Hotel on Queen and asked around if anyone had lost it. I posted on my FB page as I know a ton of musicians in Toronto and one way or another, the person that lost his guitar DID find his way to that fellow, described it and got his guitar back. It was nice to know that there are some honest people left in this world----


In any event......I havent finished watching the video for it keeps freezing on me. I just believe everyone's hitting on it at the same time for they dont usually freeze ever for me.

Curious, what did you use to film that?
Ive never used my built in camera on the MBPro but wondering about all you used, software as well???


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Great video Mr. Mayor! :clap:
> 
> BTW, yer dancing leaves just a bit to be desired.


LOL... Come on, I've got more move than a bowl of Jello! 

Thanks SINC.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Why do you have sound activated lighting in your living room is my question?

H


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SD-B said:


> Nice Xmas Tree.
> I like the Star David Touch........
> 
> Like the guitar.
> ...


It's an HD video, so depending on your hardware and/or internet connection, it may be stalling a little. Here's a low res version for you that might work better:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






The video is filmed with a Canon SD780 and edited with iMovie 11 (Which I still don't like very much) Eventually, I want to get a Canon DSLR, but will wait till the YouTube videos take off a little more first.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

It is very cool, and I'd do it too, but kinda expensive. 

Is there a purpose Mr. Mayor, or do you just like'em?

H


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats a GREAT Video.

Loved the dancing.
Yup, you arent a facial hair kinda guy now I see u dancing and all 

I think that is wonderful what you have done for prostate cancer.
I apologize for not having contributed myself.
Up until recently due to my own mothers death from BC 11 years ago, I worked online with a lot of BC activists and helped a lot of Canadian woman undergoing it for the first time.
I had to take a step back from it all and I need to focus on life for a bit, rather than illnesses.......it was starting to make me feel as if that was all I was surrounded by.

Be careful it doesn't do that same to you


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I was napping (sniffle).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Fuji said:


> Holy! That's some living room you have there!


 Thanks. Did a lot of renovations on it last year. If you watched my first YouTube video, that's why I call it the "MirrorBall Lounge".  (It's a U2 thing) Ever since my kids were little, we've loved dancing together after supper, so I built a little bit of a dance club in the basement. 

Will be the scene for most of my upcoming video's as its ehMac World HeadQuarters.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Kazak said:


> I was napping (sniffle).


Mr. Sniffle Napper, now you know how Snapple Quaffer earned his moniker.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

cowasaki said:


> It is very cool, and I'd do it too, but kinda expensive.
> 
> Is there a purpose Mr. Mayor, or do you just like'em?
> 
> H


Actually, the lights weren't that much. They're made by *American DJ*. Local music shop had a midnight madness sale last year and I got a really good price on the lights. Just got the electrician to pop them in when he was doing the basement wiring. 

They're fun for the kids (And big kids), while playing rockband, UFC fighter entrances, and just fun to chill in.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Mr. Sniffle Napper, now you know how Snapple Quaffer earned his moniker.


I knew a girl named Moniker, maybe she's the same one.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

OH man, Rockband with those lights...The Possibilities!

That would be wicked fun!

Ironically, I'm in the middle of a basement reno, wonder if I can squeeze some money to do'er up rocker styles!

H


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for the link Mr. Mayor...

Damn, you don't have a Rockband youtube video with the lights!

That is something I would like to see!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

cowasaki said:


> Thank you for the link Mr. Mayor...
> 
> Damn, you don't have a Rockband youtube video with the lights!
> 
> That is something I would like to see!


LOL... In a future YouTube vid, I'll rock out to some Rockband.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice pad, smooth moves, and great sentiments.

...this almost seems like a campaign video... you trying to go viral before the next ehMacian elections? 

Cheers!


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Mayor for hosting such a great community.

I look forward to the youtube video.

Good luck on the millionth post everyone, congrats to ehmac!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I can tell you it wasn't me. lol. Congratulations though!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, I'm off to sit on the couch and chill for awhile. 

I will post the official 1,000,000th poster as soon as I get those details and then get those prizes ordered to ship to the winner!!!!

*THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!!!!*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

The Doug said:


> How dare he sleep. That's how you lose empires, you know.


It's 3:02am now.
Call him.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Well, I'm off to sit on the couch and chill for awhile.
> 
> I will post the official 1,000,000th poster as soon as I get those details and then get those prizes ordered to ship to the winner!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Mayor! What a milestone!
Congrats fellow ehMacians! What a great community!
....and congrats to whomever is the lucky ehMillionaire!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Congragulations to whoever the winner might be!!! 

As a female, who hasn't ever won anything, not even a free Lottario ticket I however do consider myself very lucky and more than that, a winner for having been born in a country, in the western world where having been born a female does not automatically mean female castration, being stoned to death, marriage to a man i may hate and so on and so forth.


That alone is the best prize a female could ever win.

But I think winning this prize might even be better :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

bah, so I did miss it. I just back in, how the heck did it zoom though 500 posts in a few hours??


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

groovetube said:


> bah, so I did miss it. I just back in, how the heck did it zoom though 500 posts in a few hours??


This thread is probably responsible for half of that LOL .. it was getting pretty silly for a while there ...

Mr Mayor ... you got the moves man AND the light-show!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Now there is a post I can relate too!
> 
> Mind if I join ya?


Please, sit down & enjoy.

I finished the last PA Porter with supper but I have a few bottles of Big Rock Winter Spice. It's a nice seasonal brew with lots of spice flavoring.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We have a winner!!!!!!!

The winner......... 




Is.......







Someone I will say, after these words......  (Quick bring my daughter to school)

Back in 10 minutes to announce the winner. It was a photo finish.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Me!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Hopefully the winner is someone that was writing at least a paragraph when they won.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I bet it was someone in the two word game. Lol


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Winner was ehMac member.....

Fuji

With *this post*. 



Fuji said:


> Absolutely fantastic shepherd's pie leftovers!


Screen shot provided by my tech of the winning post (At top) and the 5 folllowup post.  Oh, SINC, you were close! 

Congratulations Fuji!!! Please PM me your address to ship your prize and also let me know if you want anything engraved on the iPod touch! 

Thanks again for everyone's posts and involvement on ehMac. Here's to the next million posts!  :clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, hell...

Congrats, Fuji!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Congrats to Fuji.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Congrats, Fuji! What a photo finish. Dr.G., you went to sleep 3 seconds too early.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*¡Felicitaciones!*


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Fuji, Nicely played!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Congratulations Fuji!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Congrat's Fuji!!!

If only I'd been a minute faster in posting at 9:00 instead of 9:01

No matter, There were others that posted at 9:00 as well,
You must have won by a few hair splitting milliseconds.

Oh well, Well played,
Now let's get started on towards the 2,000,000th post.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos, Fuji. A grand accomplishment. Paix, mon ami.

"Here's to the next million posts!" Amen, Brother. Excelsior.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner! 

Congrats.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Fuji needs to share this prize with me, as it was my post that pushed his one over 999,999.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations Fuji! Enjoy!


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Congragulations......... ;-)


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

so what did Fuji win, both an apple tv and an ipod touch?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SD-B said:


> so what did Fuji win, both an apple tv and an ipod touch?


Did you miss post one in the thread?




ehMax said:


> ehMac.ca is fast approaching a major milestone, our 1,000,000th post in our forums! To celebrate this landmark in our history, we're doing a couple of fun things! One of them includes winning a 32GB iPod Touch and Apple TV combo prize pack!
> 
> To win this prize, all you have to do is be the ehMacian to post the 1,000,000th post in our forums!
> 
> ...


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

ohhhhhhh s**t................lucky guy.........i forgot, i thought it was just an ipod...but a touch, nice one


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

SD-B said:


> so what did Fuji win, both an apple tv and an ipod touch?


He won the honour of the millionth post and some trinkets, but he will always have the millionth post.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

how long untill the 2 millionth post?


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Buds,

What great news to come back to after caring for an elderly family member who had been admitted to the hospital.

It was a lot of fun last night, let's do that again in about a million posts!

Thanks for the congrats as well. I promise to put the prizes to good use.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Take photos of yourself with the AppleTV and a thumbs up with the iPod's camera.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

congrats  It is always nice to hear someone win something when they are going through difficult circumstance 

Never give up Hope


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Take photos of yourself with the AppleTV and a thumbs up with the iPod's camera.


Will do!

I have written to the Mayor with a request that the engraving on the iPod Touch commemorate the event. 

It was a good time last night, many thanks to all who helped make it so! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Fuji said:


> Hey Buds,
> 
> What great news to come back to after caring for an elderly family member who had been admitted to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you, Fuji. Shows that a good deed is returned .......... albeit in a unique manner. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey congrats! What an awesome prize, but an even greater honour. Too bad it was such a lame post  That'ii be a trivia question some day!


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

andreww said:


> Hey congrats! What an awesome prize, but an even greater honour. Too bad it was such a lame post  That'ii be a trivia question some day!


It might have been a lame post... but the shepperd's pie was indeed fantastic. I am tempted to post an outline of the recipe so that others can enjoy the dish that will forever (in my mind at least) be associated in the most positive way with this site and it's population.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Winner was ehMac member.....
> 
> Fuji
> 
> ...


Missed it by "that much"! - Congrats Fuji!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Missed it by "that much"


Would you believe, THAT much?


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations, Fuji!  As for SINC that was really close! But you gotta admit Fuji, just edged to victory there! I think everyone's a winner though! As everyone all took part in making it to 1 000 000!  I am surprised I even made it on that list... Again, congratulations Fuji! Hope you enjoy your prizes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Missed it by "that much"! - Congrats Fuji!


Great post SINC!!! :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

screature said:


> Great post SINC!!! :clap: :lmao:


For the record, I let SINC and only SINC get "this" close.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

Fuji said:


> It might have been a lame post... but the shepperd's pie was indeed fantastic. I am tempted to post an outline of the recipe so that others can enjoy the dish that will forever (in my mind at least) be associated in the most positive way with this site and it's population.


The recipe would be fantastic


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

K2ACP said:


> The recipe would be fantastic


I'll happily share it... just trying to think of a clever name for it...

Anyone?


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I think Fuji will just have to invite every last one of us over to his place one night to salivate over the newly won iPod Touch and Apple TV and in return, he can cook every last one of us some of this wonderful shepherds pie,

;-)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Fuji said:


> I'll happily share it... just trying to think of a clever name for it...
> 
> Anyone?


Million post pie?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

shehMac's pie?

(Snow) Leopard's pie?

10-6 pie?

K-squared pie?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax;1035275[IMG said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/images/links/ehmillion_winner.png[/IMG]


You know, it's really not very secure posting users DB userid's publicly... Knowing vB fairly well, and if I was so inclined, I could certainly abuse that information.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I sent a request to my tech to get the answer. He's in the UK, so not sure if he can check right away.
> 
> AS SOON AS HE SENDS ME THE DETAILS, I WILL POST THE WINNER!!!!
> 
> There may be a bit of suspense, as it's 2:12 AM there, and he may be asleep.


Isn't it sad that "Canada's" Mac Community outsources it's Tech to the UK? I'd have to think there is someone here in the Forums (Canadian!) who could provide the required services... Disapointing.


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats Fuji, enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> You know, it's really not very secure posting users DB userid's publicly... Knowing vB fairly well, and if I was so inclined, I could certainly abuse that information.


You (could) get this exact information from visiting their user profile on the web site (in the link) up until recently. What do you think is not secure about seeing a user id anyway? Just how would you abuse it?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

G-Mo said:


> You know, it's really not very secure posting users DB userid's publicly... Knowing vB fairly well, and if I was so inclined, I could certainly abuse that information.


I removed the screenshot this morning quickly just in case, but found out this was a false alarm. I looked into this and have been told it's not true. On most vBulletin forums, you can hover over anyone's user name, and the ID will show up. On ehMac, we use a product called vBSEO which changes things to have the user's name displayed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

G-Mo said:


> Isn't it sad that "Canada's" Mac Community outsources it's Tech to the UK? I'd have to think there is someone here in the Forums (Canadian!) who could provide the required services... Disapointing.


I've addressed this before and this will be the last time I address it. 

When possible, I like to buy Canadian and I like to hire Canadian. My previous tech was Canadian, but unfortunately is no longer available. 

I put out help wanted ads on vBulletin related forums for months and was specifically trying to find a vBulletin tech who had experience with large forums AND with some of the specific software used. Also wanted them to have experience with certain projects and features I am going to be adding to ehMac. 

I wasn't able to find anyone from Canada.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

mguertin said:


> You (could) get this exact information from visiting their user profile on the web site (in the link) up until recently. What do you think is not secure about seeing a user id anyway? Just how would you abuse it?


You can use an automated bot whereby you use a newly created account but force the userid of a known user, thus inserting spam, etc... under the guise of being, say, mguertin or SINC or ...

It's never wise to publish system IDs (where avoidable)...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> You can use an automated bot whereby you use a newly created account but force the userid of a known user, thus inserting spam, etc... under the guise of being, say, mguertin or SINC or ...


that's total BS.

user IDs are right in the source. If that were so, it'd be happening constantly.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I've addressed this before and this will be the last time I address it.
> 
> When possible, I like to buy Canadian and I like to hire Canadian. My previous tech was Canadian, but unfortunately is no longer available.
> 
> ...


I didn't see a post for this on ehMac?? I know of a couple of ehMac users who deal with vBulletin on a regular basis. I host and admin over a dozen vB sites and know the source, templates and DBs for both vB and phpBB very well... I'm not saying I would have submitted myself for the position, but I would have certainly would have taken a look at the mandate.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Fuji, in honor of your 1,000,000th post..... I've ordered shepards pie for lunch.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

man, that's some sweet lookin' shepard's pie.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

groovetube said:


> man, that's some sweet lookin' shepard's pie.


It was very, very delicious. New Irish Pub in Kitchener.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

groovetube said:


> man, that's some sweet lookin' shepard's pie.


+1


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have wicked heartburn from it though.   Eating too much these days.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Eating too much these days.


That's OK, tho, Mr. Mayor.

You keep on shakin' it like in that vid & it'll be off in no time...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

groovetube said:


> that's total BS.
> 
> user IDs are right in the source. If that were so, it'd be happening constantly.


Yep I have to call BS as well, which is why I asked what the big deal was. If it were that easy bots would all be just trying to use user id 1 (probably whoever setup the forum)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Eating too much these days.


No worries, by now you have probably employed the Upper Lip Weight Loss Program.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm on the whiskey diet. So far, I've lost three days.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

Aurora said:


> I'm on the whiskey diet. So far, I've lost three days.




:clap:


hehehehe good one


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Fuji, in honor of your 1,000,000th post..... I've ordered shepards pie for lunch.


Nice! 

Please feel free to try the ehMac version out sometime over the holidays with your near and dear: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...million-shepherds-pie-recipe.html#post1036771

Thanks to all for your name suggestions. While i didn't pick one verbatim, I did draw the inspiration from you.


----------

